
Axes of Quality - trptcolin
https://8thlight.com/blog/colin-jones/2020/01/14/axes-of-quality.html
======
bediger4000
What "quality" means with respect to software is something that the experts
(Watts Humphrey, SEI, etc) leave up to the imagination, as if "quality" had a
single, easy to express meaning. But it doesn't. That's why we need articles
like this one. I don't happen to agree entirely with it, as I think that
"quality" can have goals in tension with one another, like the
"Good/Fast/Cheap, pick any 2" triangle of quality. But overall, a good
article.

~~~
trptcolin
Yep, fair, "axes" / "dimensions" was overstating - they're not all actually
all orthogonal (all models are wrong, some useful, etc.). Mature engineering
discussions have plenty of examples of those tensions, e.g. is it more
important for this system to be available or consistent?

~~~
bediger4000
Again, thanks for the article. The framing was unique in my experience, and
the idea that "quality" isn't easily defined or built needs to be hammered on
regularly.

You are correct - not every aspect of quality is in tension with some other
aspect(s), and mature discussions would include the idea of axes or tension or
"pick two" aspects, and the idea that some clusters of aspects go together for
very little development effort. But unfortunately, very few seem to
acknowledge or believe those things.

